# 2.7t heatshield rattle?



## victor_s (Feb 2, 2007)

Good evening fellow vortexers,

This should be my first post on the c5 forums. I've had my 2001 2.7t for a couple of months now and so far, she's been treating me quite well. What brings me here today is this rattle that started occurring today. When in neutral the front drivers side (sounds like it's from there) rattles as in a heatshield rattle. Sounds exactly like a piece of tin banging around in there. It does occur in drive at times but rarely, never under load or acceleration tho. I tapped my car's with a mallet to see if maybe something's loose inside and that was a negative. I poked around the visible heatshields with my wheels turned and still nothing. Tried shaking the exhaust and various other things and I just can't seem to pin point it. If anyone can point me in the right direction, I'd greatly appreciate that.


----------

